# Back From Groomer Photos 2



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Sorry folks. Dad messed up. Here are my photos.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Handsome boy!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww what a sweet face.:smile2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, Boo! You are still SUCH a dapper old gentleman! <3


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

You look like a million bucks!

:flypig:


----------

